# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Questions regarding numbers of pets.

## Deku

Does anyone know what's the number of pets one can own in the us? talking about stuff like amphibians, reptiles, f ish, and small animals.

----------


## Leefrogs

I beleive this boils down to state or even city ordnance. Hick states like Wisconsin have guide lines for pet stores, but no love for furless creatures.  Maybe Cali, and Florida have some kind of law protecting frogs and making sure they're in a proper environment.

----------


## Deku

> I beleive this boils down to state or even city ordnance. Hick states like Wisconsin have guide lines for pet stores, but no love for furless creatures.  Maybe Cali, and Florida have some kind of law protecting frogs and making sure they're in a proper environment.


What about new jersey? Anyone know if there is a "limit" on how many herptiles one can own? From stuff like frogs, toads, tree frogs, snakes, etc. You know? 

I currently own just a toad and some toadlets(the rest Iam selling or giving away soon just making sure they are well fed). I also own a pet rabbit. My mom owns a dog. I own a turtle and just some fish. Pretty much about it. Wondering if I can legally own more smaller amphibians and herps. 

I see a lot of people on here with tons of amphibians and pets in general. I know that for one kurt(the nice moderator that sometimes posts on here) has a TON of amphibians. And I think other animals too. But wondering if for a regular keeper like me if it'd be legal to have a lot of amphibians and reptiles. I  mean think about it--- they don't take that much space as a dog or a cat, they're needs can be easily met. It maybe "pricey" at first but then it ends up boiling to the same. Vet visits aren't that bad because I talked on t he phone with some vets and he can do "group" and won't charge extra. Say if I bring a ton of frogs at once he wouldn't charge perfrog. HE just charges PER species say frog, toad, treefrog, turtle, etc. Because its not like a dog or so he had said. This was a long time ago(my herps are due for a visit soon again) . Plus most of the stuff they come down with aren't even in need to go to a vet. 

Because this site provides how to do fecal exams. So now you can do your own worms/parasites/etc treatments. And more experienced keepers "ussually" know whats wrong with the animal. ussually illness is quite visible and easily treated for the most part. I never had a problem with that. That doesn't mean you shouldn't take em to a vet annually for check ups and such or for something extremely serious out of the owners hands. But they pretty much fit my daily lifestyle. 

A dog needs to be walked a few hours a day. Needs to be fed daily and played with daily. Now stuff like reptiles, fish, amphibians, inverts, etc. Don't need that much attention asides of the daily spot clean, occasional feedings(depends on species), weekly check ups. Etc. That only consumes like at most an hour a day AT MOST. lol. Which is more than I have to spare(means I got more time to spare). They don't need to be petted and loved like a dog does or a cat does. etc. you know what I mean? Doesn't mean their care is any lesser. Just means its "different". To some people in their opinion it may be "easier" but it does take some knowledge, skill, etc. More so than a dog because a dog is a common pet which anyone can tell you about. While you can't go to a petstore and ask about the care for a dart frog. Or a rare chorus frogs care or whatever without getting a wrong answer. That's the point.

They do have their advantages as well as their disadvantages. Like being more delicate, sensitive and sometimes just  "inactive" can be count as some dissadvantages for some. 

Well before I ramble on. Point is--- what's the actual limit on what one can own in regards reptiles, amphibians, fish, inverts  in the state of nj?

----------


## Eric Walker

it does come down to state and city laws.  sometimes county as well.  most of the time they have regulations for venemous snakes and larger snakes  not being allowed. As well as keeping native animals like wolves here in MN.  I dont think I have ever really heard of places restricting frogs but I do know some states you arent suspose to keep some sallamanders.  You should be able to just google you state and animal laws to get a good amount of general info for where you live but you city may have more strict regulatuions.

----------


## Deku

> it does come down to state and city laws.  sometimes county as well.  most of the time they have regulations for venemous snakes and larger snakes  not being allowed. As well as keeping native animals like wolves here in MN.  I dont think I have ever really heard of places restricting frogs but I do know some states you arent suspose to keep some sallamanders.  You should be able to just google you state and animal laws to get a good amount of general info for where you live but you city may have more strict regulatuions.


The weird thing is--- they don't really show laws about how many reptiles/amphibians/fish you can keep. But they do have on dogs and cats. 2-5 dogs max I think as well as for cats.

----------


## Eric Walker

_ I dont think you will find a number limit, just restrictions on what you can keep._

----------


## Deku

> _ I dont think you will find a number limit, just restrictions on what you can keep._


Ahh thank you.

----------

